
Use 3990x as a 14x9 Screen - leemailll
https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV19E41137wj?from=search&seid=703452961587580316
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578795)

------
jylam
Note that the video is not realtime, it's been sped up by 5 (as per the
chinese comment)

